# 思い, 想い, their kanjis, and the verb "to think"



## bruno321

Hi. I've been wondering, what's the difference between those two "omoi"? What do they exactly mean? When do you use one or the other? Which one is the most used? And what's the difference between their kanji? (Yes, they're different, but I mean in global meaning). 

Oh, and what about the verb "to think"? I thought it was "kangaeru", but I've seen those two kanjis are also related to the "lexical field" (is it a correct expression? just thought of it in French, "champ lexical") of the thought, so...

And the sentence ending "to omou", is it related to these kanji?

Thanks!


----------



## youtin

I'll try to answer some of your questions. (I can't answer all, though ^^; )

思う is used much more often than 想う. They both mean "to think". However, I feel that 想う has more of a sense of "feeling and visualizing", so it is used when you think of conjuring up feelings or recalling images in your head. Does this make sense? ^^;

考える (kangaeru) also means to think. Personally, I use it when I mean "take time to think deeply" and when I use the verb "think" with a direct object. Examples : I am thinking of my family = 家族のことを考えてる。　Please think about it = よく考えてください。

And the sentence pattern ending と思う　（to omou) as you can see, is the same kanji as the one above. It has very common use in expressing "think". For example : "Ｉ think she's pretty" - 彼女はきれいだと思う。　"I don't think I'll get there in time" - 間に合わないと思う。

These are how I use them and if there are any mistakes, feel free to correct them.


----------



## bruno321

Ah, I see, yet I still fail to make a difference between "omou" and "kangaeru". But yes, it makes sense, and I can see clearly now ♪  Thanks!

Although I don't get the use of the "aida" kanji in this sentence: 間に合わないと思う。


----------



## youtin

bruno321 said:


> Although I don't get the use of the "aida" kanji in this sentence: 間に合わないと思う。


 
The reading is not "aida", it's "ma" so the complete phrase is "maniawanai to omou" 

Maybe others can point you to the REAL difference between 思う and 考える。 I'm quite interested in that myself


----------



## Flaminius

youtin said:


> 思う is used much more often than 想う.


It is so because 思う is by far the most common _kanji_ representation of _omou_.  I cannot think of context where 思う cannot be used in place of 想う.  A rough division is that 思 is used in most cases but especially when the given instance of _omou_ refers more to excogitation or prolonged mental activity (thoughts and emotions) whereas 想 is used when _omou_ involves visualisation.  In fact the 相 part of 想 means aspect or countenance.

Examples are;
思い違い misunderstanding
想い出 (but 思い出 is more general) reminiscence
楽しい思いをした had a fun experience [experience may consists of chain of mental activities]
想い人 lover _archaic_  ; literally someone whom one thinks of.



> 考える (kangaeru) also means to think. Personally, I use it when I mean "take time to think deeply" and when I use the verb "think" with a direct object. Examples : I am thinking of my family = 家族のことを考えてる。　Please think about it = よく考えてください。


*Youtin* is dead on about the definition but 家族のことを考えてる is a bit tricky.  Without context, I'd understand it more as "be mindful of one's family."  "Thinking of" in sense of "I am always thinking of you" is to be translated by おもう.  Yet as a small conversation below shows, the border between the two is not always clear:
A: [at B, who is daydreaming] なに考えてるの?
B: 家族のことを考えてるの。


----------



## lilhelper

omou iru??

or

omoui


----------



## Flaminius

Hi,

Could you elaborate on your comment so that we can understand it and relate it to the discussion of the thread?


----------



## lilhelper

Verb to think?

please exscuse me, I am still learning. Just trying to apply my knowledge in the hopes to learn aswell.
思い いる    ？

思い？


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

bruno321 said:


> Hi. I've been wondering, what's the difference between those two "omoi"? What do they exactly mean? When do you use one or the other? Which one is the most used? And what's the difference between their kanji? (Yes, they're different, but I mean in global meaning).
> 
> Oh, and what about the verb "to think"? I thought it was "kangaeru", but I've seen those two kanjis are also related to the "lexical field" (is it a correct expression? just thought of it in French, "champ lexical") of the thought, so...
> 
> And the sentence ending "to omou", is it related to these kanji?
> 
> Thanks!


 
想う　is more poetic. For example, I 'm thinking of you day and night.
In this cotext, I prefer to use 想う。　Many people write " 思い出”、
Ｂｕｔ，　I prefer to write 想い出　－　dulces recuerdos.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Flaminius

lilhelper said:


> Verb to think?
> (...)
> 思い いる    ？
> 
> 思い？


The Japanese verb for "to think" is _omou_ 思う and _kangaeru_ 考える.  The former is in fact "to feel" or "to sense" but in most ordinary registers can replace _kangaeru_ for thinking.  The latter exclusively means "to think" but the use is limited to higher registers.

Now regarding your two forms, 思いいる is ungrammatical form.  If you meant the progressive form, it is 思っている, _omotteiru_.  The second 思い is the gerund of 思う.  Please note here that the gerund tends to mean feeling and emotion and the thinking sense is rare.


----------

